# An American CV



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what an American CV looks like (websites... etc).

I want to post some CV's to the States but I only have a UK type CV.

Is there any difference? Do I need to modify it?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK for starters, Americans use a "CV" only for academic jobs (university professorships and the like). In the US the job hunting document is referred to as a "resume" (or resumé - with the accent).

You only have to google "how to write a resume" to find lots of advice - some pretty good, others not so great. There are also a number of books and even computer programs available. I'd check amazon.com first then see if what you're interested in can be obtained through amazon.co.uk.

Basically, a US style resume is limited (very strictly) to two pages and should be considered a "marketing document." Common wisdom is to emphasize accomplishments and "action verbs" within each job you have held. Downplay or skip altogether "hobbies and interests" (unless they relate fairly directly to the type of job you're seeking), most types of personal data (do NOT include age, date of birth, marital status, number of children) and any sort of photograph or allusion to your ethnicity. 

Apparently "buzz words" are terribly important as many employers now scan submitted resumes for the appropriate buzz words.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

If you're emailing it formatted, don't forget to set it as "letter sized" paper. A4 doesn't exist here.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you post on Monster, you answer a lot of questions, which should guide you through the process. You also want to watch your spelling and other 'American' things, like using the singular with group nouns (the team is, not the team are).

Do you have American citizenship or a green card? What sort of work are you looking for? The job situation in the US is not good, and finding a job which can provide sponsorship is going to be very difficult.


----------



## andycook99 (Jan 9, 2009)

You will need to make sure that your qualifications are clearly stated, as this is often the first filter that is applied when recruiters are screening applications, and seems to carry far more weight here than experience.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, here we go with the semantics. The word 'qualifications' in the US does not mean degrees or certificates, but whether by both study and experience, you have the demonstrated capability to perform the job. When an application asks for qualifications in the US, it does not mean a list of courses and 'level 2B certification in typing' or whatever. Such things are not common in the US and aren't understood by anyone. A qualification for a job managing a group of customer service representatives would be something like 'three years experience as a customer service represenatative, followed by two years experience as a team leader. During this time, blah blah, blah' about some process you improved or some other special contribution.
'


----------

